# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Suy luận của triết gia

## dungtran

Hai sinh viên triết học năm thứ nhất đi qua khu giảng đường và nhìn thấy trên bảng tin hàng chữ: "Khóa học khai tâm về suy luận logic, khai giảng ngày 13/5. Học cả ngày". Cả hai đều không có khái niệm gì về môn học này nên rất tò mò. Họ đi tìm giáo sư bộ môn. Người bạo dạn hơn tiến vào văn phòng.

- Thưa giáo sư, "khóa học khai tâm về suy luận logic" có nghĩa là gì ạ?

Giáo sư đáp:

- Môn học này giúp người học, dựa trên những thông tin sẵn có, sử dụng tư duy logic để lập luận và đưa ra thông tin mới. Để dễ hiểu hơn, tôi sẽ trả lời câu hỏi của cậu bằng một câu hỏi. Cậu có xe hơi không?

- Có! - Cậu sinh viên đáp.

- Vậy là, tôi có thể suy luận một cách logic rằng cậu biết lái xe. - Giáo sư nói.

- Vâng! Đúng vậy!

- Tiếp đó, tôi có thể suy luận rằng cậu lái xe đi chơi vào kỳ nghỉ cuối tuần.

- Đúng, thứ bảy, chủ nhật hàng tuần em thường lái xe đến nơi hò hẹn.

- Qua đó, tôi suy ra rằng cậu có tình nhân. - Giáo sư tiếp.

- Vâng, em có một cô bạn gái.

Giáo sư kết luận:

- Cuối cùng, tôi có thể suy luận một cách logic rằng cậu là người có quan hệ tình dục khác giới.

- Vâng, đúng vậy! Giờ thì em đã hiểu nội dung của khóa học. Cảm ơn giáo sư!

Khi anh chàng trở ra, người bạn đợi bên ngoài hỏi:

- Thế nào, khóa học có gì hay không?

- Nó bàn về sử dụng thông tin và vài thứ linh tinh... Để tớ trả lời câu hỏi của cậu bằng một câu hỏi. Cậu có xe hơi không?

- Không! - Người bạn đáp.

- Vậy thì, tớ có thể suy luận một cách logic rằng cậu là một gã đồng tính luyến ái, đồ công tử bột ạ!

----------

